# I made my own Bomarzo's DVD



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Alberto Ginastera: Bomarzo - Mujica Lainez (book)

In another group a guy posted a site where I could dowload legally the complete movie.

http://www.bomarzo2007.com.ar

I couldn't believe it, but trust me, it is totally legal.

It takes time, but be patient, it worth it.

Sincerely

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Alberto Ginastera: Bomarzo - Mujica Lainez (book)
> 
> In another group a guy posted a site where I could dowload legally the complete movie.
> 
> ...


This site tried to send malware to my computer. User beware.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> This site tried to send malware to my computer. User beware.


I haven't had any problem so far...I have Stopzilla...a very sensitive antivirus and antispam...Do you have **** Norton?

(****=bull sh...) LOL You could try again, it's a very nice DVD (subtitled in Italian...but well...) I read the book when I was 18-19 in Spanish...Best of lucks! It's worth trying again. Let me know.

Best regards

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think it is important to tell that Bomarzo is a dodecaphonic opera, inspired by Alban Berg. A very refined dodecaphonism...But still... maybe some of you won't like it.

I love it, I love dodecaphonic music...I started when I was 13. My young piano teacher showed me this. At 14 I bought my first Lulu, at 15, Wozzeck. I have never stopped loving this...I am weird, I have always been weird. LOL

This DVD sounds very clear, it is in Spanish and I understand almost everything (subtitles are in Italian).

Do you like dodecaphonic music? (I presume there is a thread for this...I won't insist then...)


Best for everyone

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I haven't had any problem so far...I have Stopzilla...a very sensitive antivirus and antispam...Do you have **** Norton?
> 
> (****=bull sh...) LOL You could try again, it's a very nice DVD (subtitled in Italian...but well...) I read the book when I was 18-19 in Spanish...Best of lucks! It's worth trying again. Let me know.
> 
> ...


My antivirus stopped it, and quarantined it, but I thought I should post the warning. After the incident, I went ahead and completed the download. I watched a bit of it already and it seems beautiful, thanks for the tip. Yes, I do like dodecaphonic music. There is a thread for modern opera on DVD and blu-ray. But I think this place for your thread is fine because it's not exactly opera on DVD, you just showed us a link to legally download an interesting work, and that's just fine.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm glad I could help you...But I read that one of your requirements (I'm bored...etc) was not dodecaphonic. This post is quite old...Have you changed your mind? Then, welcome to the club. LOL

I love this opera...I had it in an old LP and transferred it to a CD (Washington orchestra)

Sincerely

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm glad I could help you...But I read that one of your requirements (I'm bored...etc) was not dodecaphonic. This post is quite old...Have you changed your mind? Then, welcome to the club. LOL
> 
> I love this opera...I had it in an old LP and transferred it to a CD (Washington orchestra)
> 
> ...


Yeah, that requirement should be old, since more recently (actually a few months ago) I watched Moses und Aron and absolutely loved it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Isn't 'dodecaphonic' a hi-falutin' word for chromaticism?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Isn't 'dodecaphonic' a hi-falutin' word for chromaticism?


 Nope, it isn't.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Nope, it isn't.


For me it sounds dodecaphonic...Maybeit is not technically dodecaphonic...But still

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> For me it sounds dodecaphonic...Maybeit is not technically dodecaphonic...But still
> 
> Martin


What I meant is that dodecaphony is not the same thing as chromaticism. I was replying to Hilltroll72 who asked if they are the same concept.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> What I meant is that dodecaphony is not the same thing as chromaticism. I was replying to Hilltroll72 who asked if they are the same concept.


Well...You are teaching me something new. I have no idea what chromaticism is...I'd appreciate if you could explain me that concept considering I am not a musician (then...make it simple, please!!!)

Thank you

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Basically the relationship between chromaticism and dodecaphony is one of whole and part.
Dodecaphony can be considered as a type of chromaticism, but there are numerous types of chromaticism that are not dodecaphonic so one can't make the concepts to be equivalent to each other.

Chromaticism is defined as the use of other pitches of the chromatic scale to add color to the traditional diatonic scales. So instead of just using major and minor scales for composition, one introduces other pitches inside the same piece. So tonal music or diatonicism uses only the major and minor scales while chromatic music uses diferent combinations of keys.

Then you get several different methods for doing this. One famous example is Wagner's Tristan Chord, that is, he used a non-tonal chord - in this specific case, F, B, Dsharp and Gsharp - that is, a chord that doesn't belong to the scale that is being employed at the time and doesn't fit inside one of the traditional scales. It's called the Tristan Chord because it comes up as Tristan's leitmotif in _Tristan und Isolde. _So that thing pops up outside of the usual scale, that's why it's chromaticism.

One type of chromaticism employs all 12 tones without giving to any of them any prevalence. One makes sure that each one of the twelve tones occurs about as often as each of the other 11, so you can't say that the music is in a specific key like C Major, or D minor, etc., because nothing predominates. This is what dodecaphony is, also known as twelve-tone technique. If often sounds to the untrained ear as a lack of resolution with some random sounds, but it is also interesting for its aspects of dramatic, fractured, emotionally intense, surprising experience.

But of course not all examples of chromaticism employ a twelve-tone technique.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Basically the relationship between chromaticism and dodecaphony is one of whole and part.
> Dodecaphony can be considered as a type of chromaticism, but there are numerous types of chromaticism that are not dodecaphonic so one can't make the concepts to be equivalent to each other.
> 
> Chromaticism is defined as the use of other pitches of the chromatic scale to add color to the traditional diatonic scales. So instead of just using major and minor scales for composition, one introduces other pitches inside the same piece. So tonal music or diatonicism uses only the major and minor scales while chromatic music uses diferent combinations of keys.
> ...


Nice, Alma, you should copy this in the opera terms thread.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

RE chromaticism/dodecaphony

Thanks for the exposition, Alma.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Basically the relationship between chromaticism and dodecaphony is one of whole and part.
> Dodecaphony can be considered as a type of chromaticism, but there are numerous types of chromaticism that are not dodecaphonic so one can't make the concepts to be equivalent to each other.
> 
> Chromaticism is defined as the use of other pitches of the chromatic scale to add color to the traditional diatonic scales. So instead of just using major and minor scales for composition, one introduces other pitches inside the same piece. So tonal music or diatonicism uses only the major and minor scales while chromatic music uses diferent combinations of keys.
> ...


Bolshoie spaciba!

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Bolshoie spaciba!
> 
> Martin


I don't know what it means. I believe that Bolshoi is 'big' right? Spaciba, no idea. Not even Google Translator helps. Can you please tell me in English what you mean?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I don't know what it means. I believe that Bolshoi is 'big' right? Spaciba, no idea. Not even Google Translator helps. Can you please tell me in English what you mean?


Thank you: спасибо


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I don't know what it means. I believe that Bolshoi is 'big' right? Spaciba, no idea. Not even Google Translator helps. Can you please tell me in English what you mean?


Thank you very much...Grand merci.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Thank you: спасибо


Right

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have seen this DVD....The mouths and the voices say **** to each other...Others are ok.

Martin, disappointed


----------

